

Bitcoin Mining Hardware Calculator - schraeds
http://bitminer.info/
Real time updated chart showing best price on GPU's and bitcoin returns.
======
phamilton
Interesting numbers. Those are retail prices I'm assuming. Slickdeals got me a
4850 for 40 bucks ($97.98 on the list) and a 5770 for 86 ($109) on the list.
The 4850 paid itself off pretty quick, and I'm waiting for the 5770 to arrive.

~~~
schraeds
Yes, the pricing data is based of Dynamite Deals pricing engine so it's just
retail prices - offers available on a consistent bases without rebate
trickery.

------
SlipperySlope
Bitcoin miners have already purchased the available high-end Radeon HD
graphics cards in the States. The Radeon HD 5770 is still available however
and may be a good choice according to the payback chart.

